
Core benefits of paid advertising and marketing during an economic downturn - octobereleven
By continuing (or even upping) your company&#x27;s paid outreach efforts during an economic downturn, you are staying &quot;top of mind&quot; and adding positivity to your customers&#x27; lives despite the negative news cycle, thus amplifying your organization&#x27;s resilience and dedication to its quality and values — among other things.<p>Here&#x27;s a full breakdown of the continuous benefits (backed by studies) of adverting and marketing during a recession, as well as what you can do specifically (costly and &quot;free&quot; things) in this direction.
======
octobereleven
Full article here: [https://claritask.com/blog/reasons-you-should-continue-
adver...](https://claritask.com/blog/reasons-you-should-continue-advertising-
and-marketing-during-a-downturn)

